# jello/pineapple



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

This was posted on fb, thought it looked awesome!!


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes it does! Whoever makes it first, please post a review!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I would imagine that everyone knows this, but just in case you don't, you cannot put fresh pineapple in jello and have it set up. Using canned pineapple works though.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

HomegrownGal said:


> Yes it does! Whoever makes it first, please post a review!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I'm going to town in the am and will buy a can of pineapple rings, I'll let you know how it turns out..


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I would imagine that everyone knows this, but just in case you don't, you cannot put fresh pineapple in jello and have it set up. Using canned pineapple works though.


I just learned this last week, the way I learn most of the good thing in my life.
Not PS but if I had waited one more week this would be how I learned it.
No it was MY Dear Wife who told me or showed me that It would not work. unless you heat the the pineapple, which is why canned PA works.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

ok, just took my jello pineapple out of the can....not a flop but not a total success either....I think if I would run a knife around the edge of the can and then push it out from the bottom it would have worked better, I kind of tore it up trying to get the jello out....maybe should have used more hot water on outside of can...but, next attempt, I'm going to use a knife........
ok.,...guess what!! I went to google and researched this...geesh, you'd think I didn't have a brain....Let me clarify

pour juice out of can....center pineapple so there will be room all the way around....mix small box of jello with only 1 cup hot water...fill can.

When totally set up....run some hot water around the can, remove lid from the bottom and then PUSH THE JELLO OUT FROM THE TOP~~ If I would have only looked...there is a rim around the top of the can.....needs to be pushed through the bottom.........I would love to say that I'm just young and foolish and what the heck do I know but the facts are right there! 
This will make your pineapple masterpiece turn out beautiful............


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the report! I'll probably make this thanksgiving! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I made 3 cans of this for last sundays church dinner, I used raspberry jello for 2 of them and orange jello for 1.....turned out great.....I didn't run hot water over the can, I just used a knife and ran it around the inside of the can and then pushed through ...it worked like a charm. I actually stood the jello straight up, barely put my fingers under the edge of the 1st pineapple ring and sliced through with a knife right under the ring...worked great for me.....I layed them out around the edges of a platter and they looked really nice.......I'm making them again for thanksgiving day with the family..:congrat:


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

A cranberry relish would also be an awesome center! Maybe with cherry jello... Yum!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

HomegrownGal said:


> A cranberry relish would also be an awesome center! Maybe with cherry jello... Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


You would put a core of some kind in the center,then pour the green jello on the out side of the can, after it sets up pull the core out & pour the red jello with the cran-relish into the hole to set up.
Red/yellow/green for the holidays.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

Great idea!! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

